# South Bend, IN area Sub



## JLaw300 (Jul 15, 2010)

Looking for sub work in the Michiana area, within 30-35 miles of South Bend.

2003 F-350 w/8' pro plow with wings

Have spreader (SnowEx 1875)

Insured for commercial plowing

e-mail; [email protected]

574/536-7232


----------

